# leak



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

hi , second night out in our hymer b584 and we seem to have a leak...water is dripping out of the boxed section of where the shaft of the grey water tank tap goes its behind the off side rear wheel ..there appears to be a plate on the underside ... i have drained waste tank but it still seems to leak..does the shaft have seals inside this boxed section ..we have not used that much water and for a start i thought it might be the fridge which is about above it defrosting ..anyone got a clue.also our alarm light flashes all the time the one on dash board i dont think it is working cant get it to go off its a cobra..cheers


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi jonnyro not more water I have just had me leak fixed!!! No clue as to what could be causing it but a wee bumpity might help others notice your plight. the site is very busy tonight with lots of posts so hope this wee bumpity bump helps!!


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

How old is yours? Ours has the fresh water tank in the cupboard above the rear axle & the drain plug is about where you say its leaking, probably worth checking.

If you have an immobiliser fitted with the alarm, thats what is probably flashing, it only goes off when you start the engine.

Have fun & enjoy


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks carolgavin it worked..brandywine mine is a 2000 and now after further investigation i think it is coming from the drain pipe or drain tap shaft were it goes into waste tank . rang dealers and they said just pop it back so thats what i will do ...cheers


----------

